# What is your all time favourite mac product?



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 12, 2005)

Mine is my Temperley palette.


----------



## exodus (Jul 12, 2005)

I love my Jewel palette (which my mom gave to me because she didn't like Parrot lol).


----------



## trishee03 (Jul 12, 2005)

Right now it's Deckchair pigment...


----------



## justchar (Jul 12, 2005)

rayathon lipglass


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2005)

hmmm ... i'd hafta say all pigments... super versatile and u can use 'em for anything! shadow, lipgloss, blush and the list goes on!!


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 12, 2005)

hyper real foundation


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 12, 2005)

I guess it would be So Ceylon skinfinish, but that may change next week


----------



## toby1 (Jul 12, 2005)

Squirt lipglass!!


----------



## RussianSexpot (Jul 12, 2005)

A tie between

Hyper Real Foundation
Blot Powder
Rayothon lipglass
Pigments


----------



## jeanna (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow, I had to _really_ think about this one! But........ I LOOOOOVE my Coco Pigment : )
Fluidlines are a very close second though!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 12, 2005)

All my E/S


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 12, 2005)

deckchair pigment 
flash of flesh lipglass
mulch and nylon eyeshadows


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jul 12, 2005)

It's between Honey Lust and Coppering e/s and my Jellybabe Lipgelee.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 12, 2005)

pigments (not one in particular, I love em all)


----------



## jaci core (Jul 12, 2005)

definitely deckchair.

could also be orange eyeshadow, i love it !


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jul 12, 2005)

Bitter e/s


----------



## black mamba (Jul 12, 2005)

Right now its my summerfete TLC and its killing me that its sold out on the MAC website.


----------



## vicuna1 (Jul 12, 2005)

No question about it: Fluidlines- any and all shades. My day cannot begin until I have it on. I can barely contain my excitement over the thought of two new shades coming out! Woo hoo! The only one I don't have is Royal Wink, 'cause it scares me for some reason!


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 12, 2005)

Lychee Luxe and the shadestick!
And my beloved studio fix


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 12, 2005)

Outch! Hard to choose! Sorry, I can't choose only one! 

My fave MAC thing are eyeshadows and pigments¸. Sometimes I hate how Lipglasses are sticky but they are so pigmented and have really pretty colors, so I can deal with the sticky texture. 

OMG, I almost forgot about my blushes!! Love love love them, great choice of colors. 

So, here is what I really really really love (But I love a lot of products anyway):

- Coco, Golden Olive, Deckchair pigments.
- Star Violet, Shroom, Mulch, Tempting, Metamorph, Nylon, Naked Lunch, Sumptuous Olive  eyeshadows.
- Trace Gold, Primpin' Golden Kitty, Style blushes.
- Sandy B. lipstick.
- Prrr, Beauté, Sinnamon lipglosses.
- AND I'm in love with my Pearlizers.


----------



## MsFashionGuru (Jul 12, 2005)

Sable e/s


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 12, 2005)

fluidlines, and I have to say Skinfinishes, pigments, and lipglass tastis!!
Damn I love me some peachcreme and haute chocolate!


----------



## eponine (Jul 12, 2005)

chrome yellow e/s. it goes with friggin' EVERYTHING.


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 12, 2005)

Viva Glam 5 - best lip colour EVER!  in either the lipstick or the lip glass!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 12, 2005)

my all time favourite? EVER EVER??

Swish eyeshadow.


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_my all time favourite? EVER EVER??

Swish eyeshadow._

 

Me too...I love this eyeshadow !!!!


----------



## calbear (Jul 13, 2005)

Chestnut Lipliner hands down (the only thing that would make me have a hissy fit if they discontinued)


----------



## Kristen (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmmm.. I love waaaay too much. Let's say Enchantress l/g and Beauty Marked e/s. I love them to death.


----------



## Alex (Jul 15, 2005)

If I could only have one MAC item, (which would be a fate worse than death) it would be Prrr, no question!


----------



## killfemme (Jul 15, 2005)

My lustre lipsticks! And I love the paints, pigments, and blushes aswell. Specifically, I currently most love the Forever Young lipstick and Lu Be Lu Lipgelee


----------



## MACreation (Jul 15, 2005)

Blacktrack Fluidline
C-Thru Lipglass


----------



## missmac (Jul 15, 2005)

it's a toss up between metamorph e/s and flash of flesh l/g


----------



## Veronyca73 (Jul 16, 2005)

chestnut lip pencil
Deep truth e/s
Mythology e/s


----------



## haha_noodlez (Jul 16, 2005)

Tie btw VGV l/g & Summerfete tlc for lip products and Trax, Pollen, and Hush e/s AND permaplum p/p


----------



## artemisa (Jul 16, 2005)

Right now, it's summerfete TLC and Coco pigment. YAY!!!! Love them both!!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't think I could choose one thing, theres so much I love


----------



## Lisheous (Jul 16, 2005)

Viva Glam 111 definitely!


----------



## laineybugger (Jul 16, 2005)

At the moment it's my Dewy Jube Lipgelee, I have been using it daily! 

My ALL TIME fav would have to be Vex e/s


----------



## banana (Jul 16, 2005)

Ahhh this is tough, my brain is going to explode!  I will have to think about it and post later.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 17, 2005)

Can't choose just one!

- Coco Beach pigment
- Impish lipglass
- Florabundance lipglass
- Shroom eyeshadow


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 17, 2005)

For me it has to be swish and swimming e/s.


----------



## Joke (Jul 17, 2005)

My blurberry shadestick. So easy to use, and love the color!


----------



## valley (Jul 17, 2005)

swish e/s
vanilla and coco pigments
lu be lu lipgelee
primpin / golden kitty duo...it looks AMAZING.

heh.. so uh... 5 favs ever.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow, I have a list of favs that are tied for first:

All shimmery pigments (and clear sky blue)
Zoomlash mascara
Get Surreal Cheekhue
Stiletto l/s (discontinued- and still fuming about it)
Skinfinish Pleasureflush, Gold Deposit, and Pink Porcelain
All Fluidlines
Parrot eyeshadow
Sea Me Shadestick


----------



## jeannette (Jul 17, 2005)

Let me see...I'm writing the first MAC item which comes to my mind- mine will be New Flame Lipglass! It's a classic rose-orange-bronze that's so flattering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sigh.


----------



## lilu (Jul 19, 2005)

It's got to be Powerpoints!


----------



## nphernetton (Jul 19, 2005)

I can not choose just one.  I love my pigments, my babied lipglass, and my surreal/star violet shadows...


----------



## kathyjeanc (Feb 26, 2006)

Altlhough I love all of my MAC products, the stand out star is Flashmode lustreglass.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 26, 2006)

Right now it's my petticoat MSF! I love fluidlines as well!


----------



## MacLover (Feb 26, 2006)

Coco Pigment.  

I hope they bring it back!  My 3yr old niece was playing with mine, and when I caught her she had dumped it out on my bed.  I wanted to DIE!!!!  I managed to salvage as much as I could of it.


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 26, 2006)

Lovechild lipglass


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 26, 2006)

Traxx eyeshadow


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Tilt eyeshadow and fix+


----------



## maclay (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh... This is so hard. Probably Venetian Lustreglass.


----------



## JJones (Feb 26, 2006)

-


----------



## kannan (Feb 26, 2006)

who's that lady lip gelee, and stereo rose MSF.


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 26, 2006)

Sushi Flower e/s, my first mac e/s ever!!


----------



## panties (Feb 26, 2006)

o man.............1 mac item.....


so baroque l/g


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 26, 2006)

This is a tough one but I have to say my Goldbit eyeshadow. The shimmer factor is just outrageous!!


----------



## Isis (Feb 26, 2006)

That's a tough one....
Indie Girl l.s


----------



## xiahe (Feb 26, 2006)

wonderstruck lusterglass.  ^^


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 26, 2006)

beautiful iris e/s


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 27, 2006)

hmm, i'll have to say, summer lily blushcreme (LE which is also bad), burried treasure powerpoint and VGV lipglass.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Feb 27, 2006)

stereo rose... for me without a doubt... its definetely the one thing I never get bored of using and always makes me look glowy


----------



## Joke (Feb 27, 2006)

Fairylite pigment, best highlighter ever!


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 27, 2006)

the first thing that came to my mind was blueboy paint!  why, oh why have they discontinued this????


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Feb 27, 2006)

my favorite is Blacktrack, but it is not 100% unique (ditto Bare Canvas and both are HG)


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Fix +


----------



## bottleblack (Feb 27, 2006)

a tie between paints and shadesticks (esp. Beige-ing!) - they completely opened me up to a whole new world of eyeshadow vibrancy and staying power!


----------



## jmvuitton (Feb 28, 2006)

pigments! if i had to choose one, either ruby red or coco beach


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Feb 28, 2006)

love nectar


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 28, 2006)

Cheery Blushcreme! give me glowwww~


----------



## AimeeEm (Feb 28, 2006)

Trend e/s palette


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 28, 2006)

impish lipglass


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 28, 2006)

Right now, that would be Belightful iridescent powder, I love how I look wearing that!
Also, I love my Golden Olive pigment and I crave for Coco pigment, but I haven't succeeded in getting it.


----------



## nenalinda27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Can't pick just one.  My top choices are
Studio Tech
Shroom & Era e/s
C thru lip glass


----------



## bellezzadolce (Feb 28, 2006)

PATINA e/s is my favorite!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 28, 2006)

Lipgelle!!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 28, 2006)

If it's just one product in one colour....then Shimpagne MSF would be mine.
I think anyway, I don't like having favourites,


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 1, 2006)

Aside from the fluidlines, I think the *single* best-loved item I have is going to be Coquette Clarice TLC. I don't like to wear makeup to uni because my hair just gets stuck in my sticky lipglasses, but CC enhances my lips for the better! It doesn't look too over the top either. Plus it smells nice and keeps my lips from getting dry, which seems to be a constant problem!


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 1, 2006)

Meadowland....I can slap it on as sloppy as possible and it still looks great!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

lipgelée in slicked pink, sweet william blushcreme.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 26, 2006)

Would have to be Eye Khol in smolder underneath Pro Glitter in black...can't choose between


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

Blitz & Glitz and Rich Ground fluidlines
Studio Fix
Springsheen and Peachykeen blush
VGV l/s and l/g
Teal pigment
Porcelin Pink MSF


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

Right now, it's Woodwinked eyeshadow...


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh man that's such a hard question.

Boring choice - Bare Canvas Paint b/c I use it all the time as a base under eyeshadows.

Fun choice - Pigments! They are the best...


----------



## pale blue (Mar 26, 2006)

Shimpagne MSF if I had to pick just one!


----------



## baby_love (Mar 26, 2006)

Spring Bean lustureglass, Overgrown eyeshadow, Ruby Red pigment

as of right now.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 26, 2006)

If Taupeographic shadestick is ever discontinued, I honestly would have a panic attack.


----------



## peanut (Mar 27, 2006)

Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## Whitney Costner (Mar 27, 2006)

Right now, it's Woodwinked e/s!


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 27, 2006)

Tie between:
187 Brush
Petticoat MSF
Aquadisiac E/S
Golden Olive Pigment


----------



## lemurian (Mar 28, 2006)

My most treasured MAC item is the Cool Printout Palette, a Nordies exclusive from quite some time ago.. It's the most flattering palette ever made for cool-complexioned green-eyed PPPs.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2006)

My favorite MAC product is smolder eye kohl.  If you put any color pigment over the smolder pencil and the color is so vibrant and amazing!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 28, 2006)

2 years ago, I would never said this but Select Moisture cover concealer . . .


----------



## mellimello (Mar 28, 2006)

Hug Me l/s & Stereo Rose MSF... I think I wear these almost everyday, lol.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 28, 2006)

Why do you think the 187 brush was so hard to find? I just went online to maccosmetics.com and ordered mine. I didn't even know it was hard to find


----------



## kateisgreat (Mar 29, 2006)

blacktrack fluidline
hands down.


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (Mar 29, 2006)

Hundred degrees pearlizer and overgrown e/s.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 29, 2006)

.....


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Why do you think the 187 brush was so hard to find? I just went online to maccosmetics.com and ordered mine. I didn't even know it was hard to find_

 
It was hard for me to find at Nordie's, cause they have such a small counter and limited stock. Both my freestanding MAC store and all the other MAC counters in my city were sold out of it forever. That's why it was hard for me to find.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_2 years ago, I would never said this but Select Moisture cover concealer . . ._

 
And thank you Risa for directing me to this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't know what I was doing before I had this *shudder*

my fun choice (right now) is probably Naked You skinifinish.


----------



## MidgetCoconut (Apr 2, 2006)

Stereo Rose MSF!


----------



## ztatrixie (Apr 3, 2006)

MSF's, peachykeen blush, studio fix fluid (totally holy grail), shadesticks.


----------



## Sephora Bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

Mac Lipglass in:

C-Thru and Underage <333


----------



## samila18 (Apr 5, 2006)

hhm.. I think my Prrr lipglass.. so hard to choose!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 6, 2006)

Strobe cream and select foundation


----------



## Artemis (May 28, 2007)

*Favorite MAC product*

What's your favorite MAC item. Mined is Viva glam VI lipglass. I used it all up. It was the item that made me addicted to MAC. I need to order a new one!


----------



## Hilly (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

it changes all the time, but i love me some blacktrack fluidline!


----------



## Taj (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

For products which I actually apply to my face, its hard to pick one.  Like hdirenzo, it changes all the time.  But for favourite items, I would say 224 brush.  Definitely !


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

Mineralize Foundation, it has the nice satin finish I've been looking for and I don't feel it on my skin. Vanilla e/s is a close second.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

Studio Tech, Mineralize Skinfinish Natural, Myth lipstick, Style It Up lipstick, Tongue-In-Chic lip lacquer... I just love it all!


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

OMG, do I have to pick just one? I can't! For me it's:

Zoomlblack mascara
Fluidline in Macroviolet
Greensmoke e/s
Pink Swoon blush

ok ok I'm cutting myself off now....


----------



## geeko (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

Lightscapade msf, Msf natural in medium, well dressed blush


----------



## melaniumom (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

My absolute favorites are pigments, I can't get enough of them. A close second and third are the iridescent powders and MSF.


----------



## Schnurbseltini (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

I have several favourites as well, for example

Pigment Entremauve
e/s Satellite Dreams
Pigment Jardin Aires
Blush Springsheen
MSF Shimpagne
e/s Moonflower
e/s Steamy

ahhh I can´t stop :-D


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

Jelly Babe Lipgelee!  I love it!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

oh wow. i cannot pick just one. my top 3, Studio Tech, Blacktrack f/l and Fix+!


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

I would hafto say Blot Powder(pressed) Its a life saver!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

Studio Fix Fluid for the flawless coverage, and the pliable formula, as well as Aqualine Liquidlast for it's WOW factor (never mind the fact that it can't come off).
I know we're suppose to choose one product, but "O" lipstick on tan/dark skintones is fabulous.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

pearl sunshine beauty powder!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

Well dressed blush for me.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

I'm a pigment freak so pigments are what get me ticking!! I would choose a new piggie over any other MAC product every time..LOL!!


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

Sophisto Lipstick, Star Violet Eyeshadow and my new love Claire De Lune Eyeshadow!!!


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

its between the lipglasses and fluidlines.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite MAC product*

*~*Mine changes all the time too...right now it's a tie between my Slicked Pink lipgelee' & Pretty Plush plushglass...*~*


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

you know, the one that you get loads of back ups for lol

mine is definitely myth lipstick

so, whats the one product you cannot live without?


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 12, 2009)

Vanilla pigment. I use it every single day. I think I would have a heart attack if this ever got DC'd, there just would not be enough back ups in the world for me!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 12, 2009)

Gingerroot Cremestick Liner-this is the only liner I've ever found to match the color of my lips exactly.


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 12, 2009)

Lovenectar lustreglass. Even though I try to use all my other lip glosses I just keep coming back to it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow this is hard to pick so i've got one item from each product type!

teal pigment
woodwinked shadow
delft paint pot
lollipop loving lipstick
cremecup lipstick
love necter gloss


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2009)

Eyeshadow Parrot!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 12, 2009)

Fix+ and Moisturelush!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jul 12, 2009)

skinsheen legspray and blacktrack fluidline. must have.


----------



## dietcokeg (Jul 12, 2009)

studio fix foundation nc40!!


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 12, 2009)

moisturelush!! i can't live without this. my skin gets very dry and moisturelush is the only moisturizer that gave my skin the moisture it needed without breaking me out!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Patisserie l/s! I love it so much!! I also adore Love Nectar lustreglass, Gold Rebel lipglass, Fix+ Rose, Femme Fi eyeshadow and Lollipop Loving lipstick.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

My all time faves are the brushes, Fix+ spray, and Blacktrack fluidline....oh, and paintpots (can't pick just one lol)


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 12, 2009)

lollipop loving for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'm very very very fond of vanilla pigment.


----------



## kariii (Jul 12, 2009)

Plushlash mascara. MY HG mascara <3 

and sadly this has already been discontinued, but mac brow shader in charcoal.


----------



## molotov (Jul 12, 2009)

Margin blush, it is heaven!


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Vanilla es.  It can enhance so much, especially the more mature skin, placing it from the inside corner half centimetre wide up in an arch to end of browbone is phenomenal, it lightens, brightens enhaces and highlights.  Placed in the centre on top of a vibrant colour it adds  a nice depth to the overall rest of eye es, it widens eyes and balances shimmers, pearls and frosts.  Ypou can also dab a bit in the middle of the lower lip and blend, it makes lipstick stay on longer and lightens the centre of the lip to add a natural highlight.


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 14, 2009)

Melba blush for sure!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jul 14, 2009)

Vex e/s for me.  I'm on my 4th pan!


----------



## elementaire (Jul 14, 2009)

blacktrack f/l, fix+, lollipop lovin', light flush msf


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jul 16, 2009)

Rubia lipstick, Woodwinked eyeshadow, and Prep & Prime SPF 50 are my three faves (sorry, couldn't pick one  )


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 16, 2009)

Like venus dazzleglass.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 16, 2009)

Pink Bronze pigment.


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

Creme sheen (love it).  I took it from my mom just recently.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 16, 2009)

Brushes aside, it would be Femme-Fi e/s...best highlighter for under the brow and tear duct, EVER.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 16, 2009)

Blankety lipstick, I'm on my second tube


----------



## Jishin (Jul 17, 2009)

speed dial l/s
and my gentle mineralized blush


----------



## Jivin' Jules (Jul 17, 2009)

Woodwinked eyeshadow - I just feel special when i'm wearing it.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 31, 2009)

this is kind of hard if it's just one but if it had to be one it would be boot blakc eyeliner.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm torn between Vanilla and Fig.1 e/s. I think I'm going to go with Fig.1, even though I use Vanilla everyday. Fig.1 is just so pretty!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 31, 2009)

Snob lipstick


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably MSF Natural in Dark. Love it, cant live without it. Or maybe Sunny By Nature... It's like MSF Dark but better!! I just got a backup >_<


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 1, 2009)

I love so many of our products. But my absolute fave is Peachstock lipstick.
I dunno, I just love it! Its hard to pick, but at this very moment, thats what came to mind


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 1, 2009)

Def Femme Fi e/s and High Tea l/s, they're my 2 HG's and I always go back to them and wear them at least 3 times a week.

Make Femme Fi perm please MAC Gods!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 1, 2009)

Pigments all of them and pleasantry blush


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Blot powder (boring, eh?)


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 


_Blot powder (boring, eh?)_

 
  ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 1, 2009)

Aloof Lipstick


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 1, 2009)

Lollipop Lovin 8D


----------



## elementaire (Aug 2, 2009)

blacktrack fl
vanilla pg


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 2, 2009)

Studio fix fluid.. I've got 3 bottles, nc20, nc 30 and nc40 depending on what time of the year! It's my HG foundation that I can thin out with moisturiser or use straight for a perfect finish.


----------



## notenoughlg (Aug 2, 2009)

Probably MAC Moisturelush Cream - excellent moisturizer, works wonders on dry/flakey skin, makes it plump and smooth under makeup


----------



## kathyp (Aug 2, 2009)

I know it's not the kindest to every skin, but I feel weird if I don't have a compact of Studiofix with me. The color range is better than any of Mac's other foundations, and if I have to redo my makeup quickly I can in one swipe.


----------



## xBubblegum (Aug 2, 2009)

Their brushes and Prep & Prime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Blot powder (boring, eh?)_

 
Nope...that is my favorite too! It works wonders!!!!


----------



## bennsgirl (Aug 2, 2009)

Hard to pick one favorite but I love Bare slimshine, Petticoat MSF & Blushbaby blush


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 3, 2009)

Mineralized Skin Finish in Blonde <3 

I use it everyday :O I might cry if it ever ends


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2009)

i know i have already replied but i want to add perfect topping msf to my list! i use this nearly every day to highlight! beautiful!


----------



## cipelica (Aug 4, 2009)

Feline
blot Powder
zoom lash
219, 187
blushes

hard to pick one : (


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 4, 2009)

All that glitters eyeshadow, Cremecup lipstick, and MSFN's


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 4, 2009)

Summer rose beauty powder


----------



## Hilly (Aug 4, 2009)

Blacktrack fluidline
your ladyship pigment
violet pigment
russian red lipstick
Brow Set in Showoff (def has changed my life or at least my brows)


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Aug 10, 2009)

This is going to sound weird.. but Wedge e/s


----------



## newlymaclover (Aug 11, 2009)

All That Glitters.

It gets used in literally EVERY eyeshadow grouping I do.


----------



## escapade (Aug 11, 2009)

Studio Fix in C4....been buying it for 8 years, thats how much I love it LOL


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paperbacktrippe* 

 
_This is going to sound weird.. but Wedge e/s_

 
 That's not weird at all - you use it to fill in your eyebrows, right?

My all time favorite mac product that I definitely couldn't live w/o is Painterly paint pot. I use it almost every day. It makes my eyeshadow stay like no other product I've ever tried. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Another favorite would have to be Brule eyeshadow, I use it on my eyes every day as well as a highlight.


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 11, 2009)

lollipop lovin l/s (is this le?)
melon pigment
springsheen blush (i think this is a orgasm dupe)


----------



## kyuubified (Aug 12, 2009)

Freckletone L/s. It's my favorite psuedo-nude ever c:


----------



## dollbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine is lipglass in C-thru. I've been wearing it for years, and it's my go to every day color. I will never tear myself away from it.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine is the 205 brush.  I recently re-discovered this brush and it does things for my lashes that no mascara does.  

My favorites change all of the time but currently this is my can't live without product (even though it is a brush).


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

my current fave mac product (i can't pick an all time fave it's too hard!) is steamy eyeshadow. i've re-discovered it and have been using it frequently over the past few weeks! so easy to work with and great for day or night!


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to say I use Shell Pearl Beauty Powder everyday. Another fav is Fresco 
Rose paint pot, it just makes me smile!


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

MSF - in the moment I am every day using Light flush, but I also have Brunette and I am getting some more


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Blushes: Danity and Sweetness
Dazzleglass: BabySparks 
Lipglass: PinkPoodle


----------



## rarity (Sep 1, 2009)

Blankety lipstick
Viva glam v lipglass, all of the lipglasses in general rock!


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

definitely all my eyeshadows


----------



## shazzy99 (Sep 16, 2009)

Beauty Powder in Shell Pearl.

Adds a nice glow over pink and peach blushes.


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 16, 2009)

The 189 brush and the sculpt & shape duos.


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 18, 2009)

If I can only choose one product, it'd be my MSF Natural in Medium Plus! Love the finish it gives me!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 18, 2009)

i couldnt pick just one, so i decided to do catagories

lip - pervette l/s, pinkcarat l/g
eye - deep truth, aquadisiac
face - msf soft and gentle


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2009)

Shell Pearl Beauty Powder (everyday highlight)
Aloof Lipstick


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Plum Foolery blush! <3


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

Twig l/s......my fav...my love..lol


----------



## xjslx (May 11, 2010)

Both Mauvement and Sweet Sienna pigments!


----------



## geeko (May 14, 2010)

this may sound a bit weird...

but i love MAC cleansing oil a lot. Removes all my make up thoroughly and leaves my skin feeling really smooth. Love this


----------



## patty88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Star Violet e/s, some fluidlines (brassy, rich ground), studio fix powder.

  	Edit: 28/12 - beginning to love By Candlelight MSF, as both highlight, and as a light sweep of finishing powder for face;  and also as highlight for browbone, and a wash of color for eyes - what a versatile product By Candlelight MSF has turned out to be!


----------



## knottyhead25 (Nov 22, 2010)

Techically not makeup but

  	MAC Prep and Prime SPF 50- a blessing for oily skinned girls


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 24, 2010)

Creme Cup lipstick, Select Moisturecover concealer, MSFN, Eyebrow pencil in Fling.


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 25, 2010)

There's no way I can pick just one. But my absolute top items are Blonde MSF, Loud & Lovely cremesheen glass, Blacktrack fluidline and 272 brush. And all the eyeshadows, there would be too many favourites to list. Ok just a few... Illegal cargo, Shale, Star Violet, Fashion Groupie, Wintersky, Prepped for Glamour, Hypnotizing, mancatcher, Shore leave.  Pro longwear fdn might be on the list too, but it's a bit too early to tell for sure.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 25, 2010)

New Vegas MSF!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2010)

Fix +


----------

